# How much is a 1930s D series coke bottle worth?



## Larry

I have a Coca Cola bottle from the 1930s a D series - actually found in a shipwreck - I would like to know the value of it please. It is a 6 fluid ounce bottle. 
 Description - Green tint Under Trade Mark Coca Cola italic 
 TRADE-MARK REGISTERED
 BOTTLE PAT D-105529

 TRADE MARK REGISTERED
 MIN. CONTENTS 6 - FL OZS

 hub 

 SAN FRANCISCO round

 centre CALIF.

 S

 This is one bottle - I would appreciate to know what 1 bottle is worth
 What 100 bottles are worth?

 Many thanks


----------



## JohnRoy

Unopened? Are there any crates? Signage? -John


----------



## JohnRoy

"PAT. D 105529" (called the "D-Patent Cokes") were produced from 1938 to 1951. I do not have a book handy, but I think that they were listed at $15-35.00 when I last looked. Does that sound about right, folks? -John


----------



## capsoda

Hey Larry, they were made from 1937 to 1948. After that Bottle Pat. was changed to US Patent Office. Worth about 4 bucks on a real good day. Some cities are worth alot more, Two Egg Al,  Burntcorn Al, Wapeeka Fl. [sm=lol.gif]Don't know if these places really have their names on coke bottles  but you get my meaning.


----------



## ronvae

If it was an actual shipwreck, and not one of the zillions of unclaimed sunken small boats...then you need to be really careful.  Even if it is not designated historic or archeological, it could be in a park area, or somebody could have salvage rights already.  [&o][8|]


----------



## Larry

The wreck is in the Philippine sea, and apparently there are 40,000 bottles! Of course open -even coke can't stand the pressure...... so who in their right mind might be interested?


----------



## ronvae

Well at least you don't need to deal w/ U.S. legal issues...I'd still figure out whose waters it is in, & try to find out if they have the death penalty for unauthorized salvage...if not, then have at it!  What a hoot that would be.  Of course, if you put them all on the market at once, there would be NO value.  And if they are all in crates, they could all be from San Francisco, instead of all over.  I think Warren's right, & only the rare cities are worth alot.  Good Luck!  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## BARQS19

Two Egg? Burntcorn Al? Are you serious? I've never heard of those towns, that's great. I'll be sure to look for those. Those aren't even listed in Porter's book. Usually D-Pat bottles are worth what someone is willing to pay, and that's usually because of where they are from. If they are in the Philippines then they are WWII cokes. Usually the WWII cokes were clear D-Pats with no towns. To me WWII cokes are worth more than regular D-Pats just because of the historical age. But even up into the 60s and 70s Coke plants were still using bottles from 1915, 1923.  If the bottle wasn't broken they kept using it. So that means there's a good chance that there is some 1915s and 1923s mixed into all that. My dad told me when he was a kid every now and then a straight sided coke would pass through, hell it was a bottle the bottling co. didn't have to pay for they were going to use it. If it's not too much of a pain I'd get all of them. I am working on a deal now, someone told me on the MS coast near an army base there were thousands of coke bottles thrown out into the ocean.  For some reason when the military bought coke they didn't work about returning the bottles. Just like the Gov't to waste money.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## capsoda

Yeah Robert, those are real towns. I Hope to dig in Burntcorn someday, it was an out post in the late 1700s and its still there. You guys let me know when you get all these bottles up. May be interested in a few.


----------



## Larry

Well guys and gals what I'm really looking for is a buyer - they are on the sea bed and will have to be salvaged. How much is it feasible to expect to get for the bottles? 
 Remember they would have to be shipped out........


----------



## jade.m.p

hi my name is jade and im from south portland maine...... i found in min condition opened sadly a gree tinted coca cola bottle 
 Details....
 side 1
 coca cola
 trade mark registered min.contents 6-fl.ozs.
 side2
 coca cola
 trade mark registered  bottle pat. D-105529
 BOTTOM
 Portland. ME


 just curious how much this bottle may be worth it is very heavy for its size like a pound at the least.... excellent condition not even a ding found it about a mile away from my place was scavenging through the woods diggin up old bottles from all the old burnt down places and found the cola bottle....would love to learn more history behind it as well ....so any good info on it would be appreciated for more detail please send me an email at shorukolemaro@gmail.com tyvm jade


----------



## epackage

$1-2 IMHO, not much value...Welcome to the forum, any pic's would be great....Jim


----------



## kwalker

What's with everyone reviving old threads from ancient times? []


----------



## jade.m.p

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=c2e7e7053e&view=att&th=13102a8e5d88591c&disp=imgs
 i think shoud get you to the pics


----------



## cmcdaniel

Hello Everyone,
 I was just given an old Coca-Cola bottle from my Grandmother's house.  The previous information listed is close to mine but size.  This bottle is about 2 feet tall.

 Side 1:
 Coca-Cola
 Trade Mark Registered
 Bottle Pat D-105529

 Side 2:
 Coca-Cola
 Trade Mark Registered
 Min Contents 6-fl. ozs

 Bottom:
 7  6  1

 Cap is metal with a paper lining.
 Cap has on it:
 Minimum contetnst
 6 fluid ozs
 Coca-Cola
 Reg. U. S. Pat. off

 It is a clear bottle.  
 I would be more than happy to post pics if it would help.

 I would love some history and value of the bottle.


----------



## ls1

i hate to dig up an old thread like this, but today i found a D pat bottle with “ada okla” on the bottom. im just curious if it has any value at all. its in pretty good condition, no breaks or anything. i can upload pics if anyone wants to see.


----------



## hemihampton

from what the porter coke book calls it, it's common. maybe worth $1.00-$5.00.


----------



## Eric

Any pics of the shipwrecked bottles? Sounds like they may have found some rare city/towns


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Hey guys, don't forget these D-105529 bottles have the date codes on the sides that you should be referring to when you ask about them.


----------

